# 3 generations



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

They look so much alike, such sweet faces.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I love that photo! So sweet!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

That's a great shot. Those are some beautiful dogs


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

What a great shot...beautiful!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Sweet family they are...!


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

Beautiful girls.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Fabulous photo!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Great shot of Pebbles, Sandy, and Pearl, but was their food involved in them holding this pose...!!! 🤣😂🤣


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I missed this when it was first posted. I love all of your photos and this one is priceless.❤


----------

